# Minecraft Java/ATI Problem



## supertom85 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all, I have posted this on the official Minecraft forum but nobody can help me.

I'm not sure if you are familiar with Minecraft, but it is a very basic looking sandbox game for PC. So my PC should have no problems running it.

Anyway, here is the problem I'm having.

When playing the game on the website, it runs absolutely fine, which also uses Java as far as I'm aware. However, when I download the client and run the game from my desktop I get some EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION text file appear on my desktop, and the client closes down with no other error messages. I have tried updating re-downloading and re-installing Java. That didn't help. So I tried updating my ATI Radeon 9250 drivers (crap, I know), then restarting my PC and that works. Great.

BUT, it only works temporarily. I'll play the game with NO problems at all, but then if I switch off my PC and try to play the game again next time I boot up, the error message returns. Resulting in me having to re-install the drivers again and restart my PC. I have to do this everytime I want to play the game. So I assume it's some sort of clash between my Java and my ATI card?

PLEASE HELP! It's driving me insane.

My PC isn't great (8 years old!) but it _can _handle this game (when it actually works!).

XP Pro SP2
ATI Radeon 9250
1.8GHz Athlon
768MB RAM (woah!)

Here is the error message that always pops up.


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x0bfbb4c7, pid=824, tid=3716
#
# JRE version: 6.0_21-b07
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (17.0-b17 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [atioglx1.dll+0x3fb4c7]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   [URL]http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp[/URL]
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x03327c00):  JavaThread "Minecraft main thread" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3716, stack(0x03a00000,0x03a50000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x000000be

Registers:
EAX=0x00000000, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x03a4f4a0
ESP=0x03a4f460, EBP=0x0c288040, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x0c2be0a8
EIP=0x0bfbb4c7, EFLAGS=0x00010202

Top of Stack: (sp=0x03a4f460)
0x03a4f460:   0c20e368 00000000 34343745 30304435
0x03a4f470:   30305c7d 4f5c3030 476e6570 72505c4c
0x03a4f480:   000000f0 00000065 00000000 00000000
0x03a4f490:   00000000 0371b940 0bfdbc3b 03a4f4c8
0x03a4f4a0:   00000000 00000608 00000000 00008000
0x03a4f4b0:   00001000 00000000 00000000 00000000
0x03a4f4c0:   00000000 00000000 03a4f424 000000e8
0x03a4f4d0:   03a4f50c 7c90ee18 7c910570 ffffffff 

Instructions: (pc=0x0bfbb4c7)
0x0bfbb4b7:   30 c2 04 00 cc cc cc cc cc 83 ec 30 53 56 8b f1
0x0bfbb4c7:   8a 86 be 00 00 00 84 c0 8b da 74 1c e8 68 07 00 


Stack: [0x03a00000,0x03a50000],  sp=0x03a4f460,  free space=13d03a4ef94k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [atioglx1.dll+0x3fb4c7]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsContextImplementation.nCreate(Ljava/nio/ByteBuffer;Ljava/nio/IntBuffer;Ljava/nio/ByteBuffer;)Ljava/nio/ByteBuffer;+0
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsContextImplementation.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PeerInfo;Ljava/nio/IntBuffer;Ljava/nio/ByteBuffer;)Ljava/nio/ByteBuffer;+10
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Context.<init>(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PeerInfo;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/ContextAttribs;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/Context;)V+104
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/Drawable;Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/ContextAttribs;)V+88
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Lorg/lwjgl/opengl/PixelFormat;)V+9
j  org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create()V+13
j  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a()V+135
j  net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run()V+6
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
=>0x03327c00 JavaThread "Minecraft main thread" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3716, stack(0x03a00000,0x03a50000)]
  0x03327400 JavaThread "Timer hack thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=300, stack(0x038e0000,0x03930000)]
  0x003e6400 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=308, stack(0x009c0000,0x00a10000)]
  0x032e9800 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3916, stack(0x035b0000,0x03600000)]
  0x03252400 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3152, stack(0x03530000,0x03580000)]
  0x03261c00 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=3176, stack(0x034e0000,0x03530000)]
  0x0325d400 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2624, stack(0x03490000,0x034e0000)]
  0x02f17400 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2928, stack(0x03160000,0x031b0000)]
  0x02f08800 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1796, stack(0x03110000,0x03160000)]
  0x02f07000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2224, stack(0x030c0000,0x03110000)]
  0x02f05c00 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2660, stack(0x03070000,0x030c0000)]
  0x02ef7c00 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2324, stack(0x03020000,0x03070000)]
  0x02ef3400 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3408, stack(0x02fd0000,0x03020000)]

Other Threads:
  0x02ef0800 VMThread [stack: 0x02f80000,0x02fd0000] [id=3896]
  0x02f19400 WatcherThread [stack: 0x031b0000,0x03200000] [id=4068]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 157248K, used 55947K [0x10030000, 0x1aad0000, 0x25580000)
  eden space 139776K,  40% used [0x10030000, 0x136d2dc0, 0x188b0000)
  from space 17472K,   0% used [0x188b0000, 0x188b0000, 0x199c0000)
  to   space 17472K,   0% used [0x199c0000, 0x199c0000, 0x1aad0000)
 tenured generation   total 349568K, used 0K [0x25580000, 0x3aae0000, 0x50030000)
   the space 349568K,   0% used [0x25580000, 0x25580000, 0x25580200, 0x3aae0000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 8540K [0x50030000, 0x50c30000, 0x54030000)
   the space 12288K,  69% used [0x50030000, 0x508873c0, 0x50887400, 0x50c30000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00424000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
0x7c900000 - 0x7c9b0000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c8f5000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77dd0000 - 0x77e6b000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 - 0x77f01000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x7e410000 - 0x7e4a0000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77f10000 - 0x77f57000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x10000000 - 0x1002c000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\guard32.dll
0x77c00000 - 0x77c08000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x00390000 - 0x00398000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\fltlib.dll
0x77c10000 - 0x77c68000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x6d800000 - 0x6daa7000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76b6d000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bc000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d330000 - 0x6d34f000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76bfb000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d7f0000 - 0x6d7ff000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14a000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x73000000 - 0x73026000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x76390000 - 0x763ad000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll
0x774e0000 - 0x7761d000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x773d0000 - 0x774d3000     C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\COMCTL32.dll
0x77f60000 - 0x77fd6000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x5ad70000 - 0x5ada8000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x6d230000 - 0x6d284000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x03410000 - 0x0341c000     C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\GameHook.dll
0x03590000 - 0x0359e000     C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\lgscroll.dll
0x7c3a0000 - 0x7c41b000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP71.dll
0x0ffd0000 - 0x0fff8000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x769c0000 - 0x76a73000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x5b860000 - 0x5b8b4000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll
0x6d610000 - 0x6d623000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ac7000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa8000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x71a50000 - 0x71a8f000     C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f47000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76fb0000 - 0x76fb8000     C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76f60000 - 0x76f8c000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76fc0000 - 0x76fc6000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d639000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x662b0000 - 0x66308000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x71a90000 - 0x71a98000     C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x03a50000 - 0x03abb000     C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Application Data\.minecraft\bin\natives\lwjgl.dll
0x5ed00000 - 0x5edcc000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\OPENGL32.dll
0x68b20000 - 0x68b40000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\GLU32.dll
0x73760000 - 0x737a9000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x73bc0000 - 0x73bc6000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x6d360000 - 0x6d366000     C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jawt.dll
0x69000000 - 0x694d9000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll
0x0bbc0000 - 0x0c238000     C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglx1.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xms512m -Xmx1024m 
java_command: C:\Documents and Settings\Tom\Desktop\Minecraft.exe
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
PATH=C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\;C:\Program Files\Autodesk\backburner\;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\AGL;C:\Program Files\backburner 2\;C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\;C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin
USERNAME=Tom
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 10 Stepping 0, AuthenticAMD



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 2

CPU:total 1 (1 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 10 stepping 0, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, mmxext, 3dnow, 3dnowext

Memory: 4k page, physical 785904k(301328k free), swap 1922212k(1017444k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (17.0-b17) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_21-b07), built on Jul 17 2010 01:10:15 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1 (VS2003)

time: Thu Sep 30 12:18:46 2010
elapsed time: 27 seconds
```


----------



## warrenjackson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, just come across your problem today so not sure if you have fixed it yet?
If you are still having the problem, do you have anti-virus installed? maybe try turning on "game mode" if it has one as some anti-virus programs prevent Java VM from running due to the way it works.


----------



## R0ckyLint (Dec 27, 2012)

same thing with me it trows me same text message. What kinda Anti virus i should download if i need?
If i need anti virus to run minecraft then what kinda i need because there are many of them.:huh:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

R0ckyLint said:


> same thing with me it trows me same text message. What kinda Anti virus i should download if i need?
> If i need anti virus to run minecraft then what kinda i need because there are many of them.:huh:


You should be running an antivirus at all times. A fairly good free one is Avast, but I highly recommend Kaspersky.


----------



## R0ckyLint (Dec 27, 2012)

Thansk i have now anti viruss but still, why i cant play minecraft it trows me the same message. i have new java 7 update 10.

I have windows Vista
32bit


----------



## R0ckyLint (Dec 27, 2012)

> #
> # A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
> #
> # EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x4f1ba900, pid=444, tid=5752
> ...


This is my probleme.


----------

